# Mountain Dew Gear Points



## guineapigs922 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey guys! I know this is totally off topic...but I was hoping that you guys could help me.

Well, Mountain Dew is having a points promotion. On the special marked bottles and boxes, there are promo codes. When you enter the codes on the website, you get points toward outdoor gear. 

I was wondering if any of you would have any promo point codes that you do not want. If you do, could you please PM me the codes? I would really appreciate it. Please do not post the codes on this forum, please send a Personal Message.

Thank you for your help everyone! It is very much appreciated, by me and Truffles both.  ‹3


----------

